# ESPAÑA SIN FRONTERAS



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Gorkako (5 Jul 2022)

Hay mucho chiringuito que depende del tema...


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Trollaco del copón (5 Jul 2022)

Tampoco pasa nada si palman, el pasaje ya lo han pagao que muevan el culo las ONgetas de recepción...

Mode negrero Open Arms off


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Wojakmanuel (5 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


>





Spoiler



La señora colombiana tiene razón.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Jul 2022)

Claro, vamos a dejar entrar aquí a todo quisqui sin control, que de seguro que todos son personas de bien


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Chatarrero (6 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Debemos cerrar nuestras fronteras a cal y canto, es por su seguridad.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Hermericus (8 Jul 2022)

EEl sueño de los rojos es 7 u 8 de moronegros en España nacionalizados y votando PSOE....


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Jul 2022)

A ver si es una tasa de mortalidad totalmente normal, para la población que viene y lo que hay que plantearse es cuántos vienen.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## nraheston (31 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Gran hilo. Este tweet de Rubén Pulido es el que mejor lo define. Ahí tienes al "referente" de los madridistas haciendo lo mismo que esos del ferry.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Ago 2022)

El efecto llamada. 
Pero a las ongs negreras que viven de esto les importa una mierda. La puta de la LLuna seguirá abrazando negros y la curz roja cobrando de los impuestos.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Ago 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



En qué edición de Horizonte salió esto?


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Manufacturer (10 Ago 2022)

Si mueren es por culpa de Putin y la ola de calor.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

Escrivá cree que España necesita "a millones y millones de inmigrantes" para evitar la "japonización" de su economía


España necesitará entre 8 y 9 millones de trabajadores en las tres próximas décadas para mantener el nivel de su mercado laboral y evitar la "japonización"...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

José Luis Escrivá: “Necesitaremos mucha inmigración para mantener el nivel de ocupación”


El ministro se muestra optimista con la evolución del mercado de trabajo y cree que la reforma laboral terminará con el acuerdo de Gobierno, sindicatos y patronal




elpais.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

España necesita siete millones de inmigrantes en tres décadas para mantener la prosperidad


En 2050 la población en edad de trabajar supondrá el 50% de los habitantes frente al 65% actual




elpais.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

Análisis | Los países del Golfo no entienden de refugiados


Ni Arabia Saudí ni Kuwait, Emiratos, Bahrein, Omán o Qatar dan asilo a los huidos de la guerra




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Pleonasmo (13 Ago 2022)

pero no dicen en la tv que son la mayoria mujeres embarazadas y niños?


----------



## Ikitclaw (13 Ago 2022)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> pero no dicen en la tv que son la mayoria mujeres embarazadas y niños?



Que va, son niñitas desamparadas y viejos, me lo han dicho los anuncios.


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## rondo (15 Ago 2022)

Deberían haberla palmado todos


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Burt Lancaster (20 Ago 2022)

La madre de @nelsoncito hace completos gratis,sobre todo a negros y marroquies


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Sep 2022)

@Solidario García @xicomalo hijos de puta culpables!


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## nraheston (22 Sep 2022)

Telegram Web


Telegram is a cloud-based mobile and desktop messaging app with a focus on security and speed.




web.telegram.org










Telegram Web


Telegram is a cloud-based mobile and desktop messaging app with a focus on security and speed.




web.telegram.org


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## mirym94 (23 Sep 2022)

No pasa nada por dejarlos en compañía de tiburones los confundirán con focas


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## skan (24 Sep 2022)

La humanidad sólo tiene solución si se controla la natalidad. Hay que impedir que ciertas razas tengan más de 1 hijo por familia.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## medion_no (24 Sep 2022)

Algo bueno tenia k tener toda esta mierda.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## Chino Negro (26 Sep 2022)

Lo que me da rabia es que nuestro ejército no hace nada


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Tales90 (5 Oct 2022)

Pero España tiene fronteras?


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Catalinius (18 Oct 2022)

La vendida multiculturalidad es la mayor majadería que más dinero ha dado, jamás vendida
Cada uno en su casa y Dios o Mahoma o Alá o Papá Pitufo en la de todos


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Ibar (30 Oct 2022)

La izquierda ya te habla del derecho a emigrar cuando eso no existe (a menos que el movimiento se de en el propio país). Existe el derecho a salir de tu país, pero para poder migrar, algún estado te tiene que aceptar.
La verdad es que es curioso ver a la izquierda progre, tan estatista ella, comprando la ideología libertaria en cuanto a la inmigración.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Pq vienen más pq saben que van tener de todo.
Si pe desincentivas la inmigracion ilegal como Italia ya no van a ese país.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pq vienen más pq saben que van tener de todo.
> Si pe desincentivas la inmigracion ilegal como Italia ya no van a ese país.




¡¡¡EXACTO!!!, y ese mismo es precísamente el motivo por el que ninguno de los cientos de miles de los que entran anualmente en España desde que está el HIJO DE SATANAS en Moncloa, no lo hacen al resto de territorios de la peninsula ibérica, como pudieran ser Gibraltar o Portugal.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## jotace (7 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



En la TV han puesto las imágenes y dicho que "peleillas entre dos familias rivales", no sé, unos del Madrid y otros del Barça, o unos de los Beatles y otros de los Rolling, unos de Curro Romero y otros de Rafael de Paula, lo típico de las familias.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Adelaido (15 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Nacionalpagafantas de manual, y encima amariconado.

Un derechista de verdad se alegraría y desearía de que muriesen más invasores moronegros.


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## skan (16 Nov 2022)

Nosotros no tenemos la culpa de que tengan tantos hijos ni que estén islamizando el mundo.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Rael (16 Nov 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Tampoco pasa nada si palman, el pasaje ya lo han pagao que muevan el culo las ONgetas de recepción...
> 
> Mode negrero *Open Arms* off



Por si no lo sabeis, ProActiva ha estado décadas chupando dinero público por contratas de socorrismo en playas y piscinas antes de lanzarse a mayores empresas con el barquito de los cojones.

Viven del cuento desde el dia 1.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (17 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Felson (27 Nov 2022)

A este paso, más que sin fronteras no tendremos suficientes Frontelas, como el forense.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Oshoita (5 Dic 2022)

No sería una mala idea una España sin fronteras. Lástima que en este país de borregos sea dificilísimo que salga vox y se pueda hacer. Los borregos seguirán votando pp-psoe y seguiremos en un bucle infinito.


----------



## palmerita (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sardónica (5 Dic 2022)

Este hdgp y el resto de políticos y periodistas hdgp vendidos a la Tecnocracia criminal no se enteran que cuando los invasores sean activados también van a ir a por ellos.


----------

